# Ross Rounds



## cochran500 (May 20, 2003)

Guess not anyone doing Ross Rounds this year.


----------



## topbee (Mar 17, 2004)

I sell them for $3.50 and don't have a problem getting rid of them. They sell very well at the farmers market on saturdays.

Tony


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2004)

A ross round is 8 oz.

I sell them for around $3.00, but
this a a very high price for the
rural area in which I sell them
and the low fixed incomes of the
bulk of the buyers. 

Some I give away free, as there are
some folks who like comb honey, but
can't afford to pay. ("Wealth" is
defined not by what you have, but
instead, by what you give away.)

I've "sold out" the first harvest,
and the ross round gear was back on
for a speculative second go. Sometimes
the weather cooperates, sometimes not.
If I was to keep careful count and
take "reservations", I think that my
entire crop would be "spoken for" each
year by late April, no matter how much
I produced.

Like it says on my honey label:

"So good, you shouldn't 
even try it once."


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2004)

Okay, don't get mad at me, as other beekeepers have, but I sell my best RR's for $10, both at farmer's market and a local retail store...and I sell them all.


----------



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

DrLove
I'm mad at you.








Dan


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Dr. Love - mad, heck, I think you will be a hero to some


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

i dont have RR to sell but i feel that the people that undersell any type of honey product is in-turn hurting not only themselves but the other beekeepers by not raising the prices. I realize that some places you must put a lower price on it to even sell it but i also feel that everyone should look around for the top selling price and sell yours at a similar price. We as beekeepers will remain at such a low profit (for all the work we do and money we put into it) if you dont raise your prices as the economy goes up.

That being said i look at drapers prices and go accordingly, sometimes pricing slightly more than them. Drapers is the sole supplier of the White House, and if he can sell honey at that price so can i. (Drapers is about 1/2 hour away from me)

I just feel that if we continuely sell at low prices how are we to get further ahead.


----------



## DrLove (May 24, 2004)

Dee makes a good point. I have been selling 1 lb. extracted for $6 for four years now, and have no problem selling all my bees can produce. Keep the quality high, don't heat or overfilter, and sell as a quality, natural product, and the people will pay. No, you won't get rich selling honey, but consider the prices of queens, supplies, freight (!), and medications (if you use them), and your honey is worth whatever YOUR market will support. Don't be shy to ask for what your honey, wax, etc., is worth.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I am wholesaling Ross Rounds sections in cartons of 24 for $4 each and have not had any resistance. I know of another doing the same. Well completed Ross Round sections weigh between 9.5 and 10 ounces. However, most average around 8.5 ounces.

Savanaha (spelling ? As in Georgia.) is wholesaling 12-16 ounce cut comb sections in cartons of 12 for $7.25 each, and 12 ounce jars of chunk honey for $5.50. They told me they would love to sell Ross Rounds as they are much easier to ship than cut comb, but they can't find a reliable supplier!


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

Hi Loyd
I have been selling ross rounds for 5.00 in large lots. have no problem sell them.
by the way I bought some of them way back in 1978 and 99 % is still in service of cource had to add to amount over the yrs. do you remember the first ones with red ends on them still use them. wish I could get a break on buying more and on the rings. I am a commercial queen breeder so I limit my honey production to high end comb.
Don


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Anybody have Rounds for sale in lots of at least 100? I have a high demand and may soon be sold out...although I will produce 3,500 or so this year.


----------



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

I might be interested in tradeing some rings and lids for some filled out ones always like to trade if possible. got about all I can produce sold as them come off.If you could find it your heart to cut me a good price. might produce for you too.
Don
my rounds are in high demand as I don't use any strips and been chemical free since 1992 health food stores are on top of it.


----------

